# Paxil and breastfeeding- what would the side effects actually be?



## hattifattener (Jan 10, 2008)

So my doctor is recommending I start taking Paxil immediately postpartum, and I have to say he's probably right. I had a really, REALLY dark period with my first child- really intense post-partum depression- and I can't afford to go through that again, on so many levels.

BUT. The most important thing to me is breastfeeding. He got out his big ol' drug book, and we looked it up together, and it seems like a negligible amount of Paxil can get to the baby via breastfeeding. What I haven't been able to find out is what, if anything, the negligible amounts would DO to the baby. Nothing? Something? Anybody know?


----------



## azedazobollis (Feb 27, 2003)

I took Paxil when my first daughter was 12 months old but she was exclusively breastfed. And had no interest in anything but the boob. She was about 18 lbs. I didnt notice anything as a side effect in her. For me, my entire nether-regions were numb- NO FEELING AT ALL. I thought it would be a temporary side effect while I started the paxil but it lasted. I stopped paxil at 4 months in. This is not common and I havent hear this from anyone else about paxil.

I understand PPD. I had PPD after my 3rd child. I took wellbutrin when she was 6 months old- and she was eating many solids at that point and was a large baby. She is a wild child now and fits the bill for hyperactive. I took wellbutrin for years, she weaned at almost 3 yrs. I honestly cant say if her behavior and OCD issues are related to my taking wellbutrin. But I can say all my children are still here and I'm a good mom. I wouldnt change my decision on taking medication.

I think Paxil is a good choice if it doesnt affect you negatively. Also consider homeopathic pulsatilla. I learned of this after I was done birthing.


----------



## MommyJoia (Oct 31, 2007)

AAP Category:
Effect on nursing infant is unknown but may be of concern.[22]
http://toxnet.nlm.nih.gov/cgi-bin/si...temp/~Oa7xsm:1


----------



## berlina (Sep 11, 2004)

I took 10mg of paxil daily from the time my son was about 6mo until he was about 18 mo, weaning to 5mg then stopping altogether. This was monitored by both my doctor and therapist. I suffered from PPD and paxil made all the difference in the world and I was able to cope again with normal, daily activities. At the end of the 18 months, I was feeling mostly like myself again. The one side efffect I noticed was weight gain in me. It wasn't as extreme as some people experience; I had about a 10lb weight gain. It's been hard to lose, but I don't know if that's because of the paxil or just being busy from life.

I didn't notice any effects in my son. He is a bright, clever, sassy and funny 2.5 yo now. We nursed until 3 weeks ago.

For me, based on discussions with my doctor, therapist, others who've been on paxil and my own research, I felt the risk to my baby was very low. I felt that the risk to him if I didn't take it was much greater.

HTH


----------



## hattifattener (Jan 10, 2008)

Thanks, mamas. This is all pretty encouraging; even the sort of scary sounding study was fairly reassuring, once I got the guts to click on it- sounds like most potential ill effects are related to taking Paxil while the babe is in utero, which I have no intention of doing. I know that I, myself, respond well to Paxil due to very sucessful use of it back in college. I only plan to use it for the first two months. And as far as the small chance of it making the little one constipated or irritable via breastmilk... sounds alot like life with DD1, who was drug free.


----------



## eggsandpancakes (Oct 16, 2007)

just as an aside: I take Welbutrin, which I started after my first was born and meds were the last non-hospitalization card I could play. It worked, I got pregnant again, wasn't going to use and didn't need the meds during pregnancy, and had the drugs in place for use PP. Much to my surprise, I didn't need them until about 2.5-3 months PP with baby 2. Back on Welbutrin, and actually able to enjoy my children, with no ill effects I can see in my 6 month old that only has solids once daily.
I like being the mommie I know I can be, as opposed to the screaming evil witch that hides in the bathroom sobbing.


----------

